# US Embassy In London - DS 260, Affidavit and Interview.



## OfficialSono (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning, 

I am in the process of moving to the USA from London to be with my wife (a US citizen). We completed the Affidavit at the start of the month (a 20 day processing time I believe) and last night sent of the (DS 260 5/6 day processing time I believe) all via a solicitor. 

Now as I am led to believe that's the last of the documents that are required to be sent off, based on them being accepted the process will then be deemed complete? is this correct?

If all goes as planned how long would I be waiting for an interview date with the US embassy in London? from fellow forum members who have been in the same predicament personal experience.

My wife is 6 months pregnant so naturally I am in a hurry to get back, I have missed a lot already and want to be back in the states for whats left of her final trimester. This process has been draining to say the least, I just want it to be over and normality to be restored.

any help/advice would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------

